# BMW K1300 GT or Honda ST1300 ABS?



## Garpal Gumnut (6 October 2009)

I'm looking at getting a tourer for trips between Townsville, and Cairns, Mackay and the Tablelands.

Anyone got any ideas on which is the better bike?

gg


----------



## Stan 101 (6 October 2009)

Nice problem to have, GG. The ST has a long heritage and has been reasonably unchanged for some time except for a few extra CCs. It's a little low on outright HP but has a nice linear torque curve and a great fairing.

The Be Em has a gained 100CCs this year (I just read it) and it has had a big increase in torque. The 2008 GT torque curve was like looking at the Great Dividing Range. See here.
http://www.motorcycle-usa.com/11/539/Motorcycle-Article/2008-Super-Sport-Touring-Comparo.aspx

A bit of dyno time might clear it up or it might not be as noticable and just rev right through the flat spots.

I used to ride with a guy who owned an ST 1300 with a few KM on it as a second bike and he loved it. He was no slouch on it, either. Ground clearance on it wasn't so good for spirited riding. It also weighs a few pounds.

Are they the only two bikes you are looking at? The new VFR 1200 is due soon. That will be a gem!

Take them both for a ride and let us know what you think of them, GG.


Cheers,


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (6 October 2009)

Thanks Stan,

The only other one I looked at is the Hayabusa, but I'm not in to doing double tons, I just want a nice road bike that will get me a nice days ride.

Also because of an old prang I prefer the more upright bars, the sports tourers are quite uncomfortable for me, so the Haya is probably out as well.

There is a review of the VFR 1200 here. 
http://blog.itechtalk.com/2009/3498/

The dealer here in Townsville is a bit difficult with me for test rides because of an "incident" when I tested a Rocket and was a bit heavy on the throttle.

The Beemer and the Honda are beautiful looking bikes. I'll give them all a whirl when I'm in Brisbane in December, and let you know how I go.

gg


----------



## Hedders (6 October 2009)

I've read a couple of things about the Honda that may not suit you gg- I believe the Honda gets quite hot as you ride it- engine heat can make riding it uncomfortable in warm weather (and given where you intend to ride that may not be so good). I think the Beemer is more economical and more stable at higher speeds too. 

I should declare that I'm a Beemer fan through and through though! I've got an F800GS and it's been fantastic. Very reliable, very predictable and nothing's a drama at the dealers- if anything went wrong under warranty they'd sort it out without a fuss. The only thing I don't like about BMW is the cost of genuine accessories- you tend to get a bit shafted there but I don't know if Honda is any better. BMW service intervals tend to be very long, which is good if you think you're going to rack up the k's. 

If I was going to go a big tourer I'd get the K1300GT, but I've opted to have my mid-life crisis on both tarmac and dirt.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (6 October 2009)

Thanks Hedders, the engine heat would be a big problem for me.

I take your point about the Beemers and being shafted for parts. I suppose it comes with the territory. 

Then again you only live once, and comfort and safety are important as well as performance and reliability which the BMW has in spades. The comment about stability resonates with me, I'm leaning towards the beemer.

gg


----------



## sam76 (6 October 2009)

my 4 years of ownership and 25,000kms on a Dakar were 100% trouble free.


----------



## MrBurns (7 October 2009)

$15m lotto winner yet to claim prize

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2009/10/07/2707342.htm

Check your ticket gg you may be getting a Bugatti Veyron.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 October 2009)

Stan 101 said:


> Nice problem to have, GG. The ST has a long heritage and has been reasonably unchanged for some time except for a few extra CCs. It's a little low on outright HP but has a nice linear torque curve and a great fairing.
> 
> The Be Em has a gained 100CCs this year (I just read it) and it has had a big increase in torque. The 2008 GT torque curve was like looking at the Great Dividing Range. See here.
> http://www.motorcycle-usa.com/11/539/Motorcycle-Article/2008-Super-Sport-Touring-Comparo.aspx
> ...






Hedders said:


> I've read a couple of things about the Honda that may not suit you gg- I believe the Honda gets quite hot as you ride it- engine heat can make riding it uncomfortable in warm weather (and given where you intend to ride that may not be so good). I think the Beemer is more economical and more stable at higher speeds too.
> 
> I should declare that I'm a Beemer fan through and through though! I've got an F800GS and it's been fantastic. Very reliable, very predictable and nothing's a drama at the dealers- if anything went wrong under warranty they'd sort it out without a fuss. The only thing I don't like about BMW is the cost of genuine accessories- you tend to get a bit shafted there but I don't know if Honda is any better. BMW service intervals tend to be very long, which is good if you think you're going to rack up the k's.
> 
> If I was going to go a big tourer I'd get the K1300GT, but I've opted to have my mid-life crisis on both tarmac and dirt.






sam76 said:


> my 4 years of ownership and 25,000kms on a Dakar were 100% trouble free.




One review I read on the 1300 GT said there was a bit of vibration through the bars. Has anyone got any experience of this happening?

gg


----------



## nunthewiser (7 October 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> One review I read on the 1300 GT said there was a bit of vibration through the bars. Has anyone got any experience of this happening?
> 
> gg




buy a harley 

grow ya hair

enjoy the vibrations


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 October 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> buy a harley
> 
> grow ya hair
> 
> enjoy the vibrations




Now I know how the godbotherers feel when their Bible and Religion threads are hijacked by the Atheists and Anarchists.

Nun, this thread is about 2 quality bikes, One German and one Japanese, and  not about American putputs. 

gg


----------



## nunthewiser (7 October 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Now I know how the godbotherers feel when their Bible and Religion threads are hijacked by the Atheists and Anarchists.
> 
> Nun, this thread is about 2 quality bikes, One German and one Japanese, and  not about American putputs.
> 
> gg





arggggghhhhhhhh


you just got no soul brother 


as you were


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 October 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> arggggghhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> you just got no soul brother
> ...




Mate my aunt Phoebe can corner better in her wheelie walker than I've ever seen a Harley do. 

They are all over the shop unless driven in a straight line with a hundred or so others to lead and avoid a turn in the road.

Its either a BMW 1300 or a Honda 1300 for me. 

gg


----------



## MrBurns (7 October 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Mate my aunt Phoebe can corner better in her wheelie walker than I've ever seen a Harley do.
> 
> They are all over the shop unless driven in a straight line with a hundred or so others to lead and avoid a turn in the road.
> 
> ...




Met a guy in Europe last year who went on about blades, are these anything like that ?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 October 2009)

This post on the iBMW blog describes the vibration I'm talking about.

Has anyone on asf experienced it on a BMW 1300 GT?

http://www.i-bmw.com/showthread.php?t=22537

gg


----------



## Stan 101 (7 October 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Now I know how the godbotherers feel when their Bible and Religion threads are hijacked by the Atheists and Anarchists.
> 
> gg




Comic gold 


As for the vibs in the bars, I don't know. I haven't ridden one. You can sometimes remove the vibes by adjusting the bar ends on BMWs (have only been told about this anecdotally, never tried it) or by adding heavier or lighter bar ends. 
I have had success with different weight bar ends to remove vibes on different bikes. The most recent is my current 2008 GSXR. It had terrible vibes between 5 and 7k rpm. Lighter bar ends fixed it.

Also checking the balance of the wheels can show a bit of sloppy work from the factory. A few grams out of balance can make a big difference.




With regard to the panniers on both bikes, which are easiest to remove? Which are the more streamlined, what is their capacity and do they lock?


cheers,


----------



## CapnBirdseye (7 October 2009)

I'm glad GG has a proper sentiment regarding Harleys.  Not a proper bike, merely museum pieces.

The VFR 1200 does look sweet. I'm guessing it wont have gear driven cams - shame, was always a big fan of those.  Wouldnt rule out the VFR 800 either.  Very competent bike, with outstanding Honda build quality  - handles very nicely too.

Wouldn't worry about parts for the bimmers, they don't really break.

Had a demo on a ST1100 years ago.  Was pretty much sold, but at the time could now way afford it.  Personally, for every day use I'd go Honda.


----------



## Stan 101 (7 October 2009)

Don't want to hijack your thread, GG but this might be interesting to those interested in this thread in general.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LgnNrAPC5g
2010 Honda V4 Designer Engine Tsutomu Ishii discussing the design.

cheers,


----------



## wayneL (7 October 2009)

CapnBirdseye said:


> I'm glad GG has a proper sentiment regarding Harleys.  Not a proper bike, merely museum pieces.



Probably true, but one must be careful where one says things like that.

But Harley riders don't ride them for performance do they.


----------



## nunthewiser (7 October 2009)

wayneL said:


> But Harley riders don't ride them for performance do they.





 mine goes wherever or however i want it to 

i tend to ride it sedately tho .. gotta have a bit of respect for the ole girl 

i respect GG,s choice of bike .......... nice bike that beemer and nr on bulletproof ......... 

he may go round corners at 200 clicks an hour and want something that gunna hold it ...... a harley wont . simple really ........ a harleys for cruising not throwing around


----------



## Hedders (7 October 2009)

Haven't personally heard of BMW riders complaining about too much handle bar buzz. I've only ever ridden 2 bimmer bikes- my F800GS and an R1200R. Neither have any significant buzz at any usable rpm. I guess you'd have to go for a test drive on the 1300 and work it through the range to be sure. Companies like Tarozzi make handlebar weights to dampen buzz- not sure if bimmer have their own ones. Some guys even put lead shot into their handle bars!


----------



## Vizion (7 October 2009)

The new K motor is a little vibey, I had a ride on one on Saturday at the Morgan & Wacker ride day. Nice bike though really nice turn in.

You might want to throw a leg over the Yamaha FJR1300.
That rides like it's on rails, really comfy & a good screen that keeps most of the windblast off you really well. Has been my pick so far. The honda of course is very nice as allways


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 October 2009)

Thanks for all the info guys.

I'll do a test drive on the bmw and let you know how it goes.

ASF is such a good forum for info, thanks all once again.

Nun included.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 October 2009)

These are the bikes.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 October 2009)

I was all set to buy the BMW until I read this.

I'd heard of some recalls about the brakes, but this sounds serious.

http://www.examiner.com/x-1197-Boom...otorcycle-recalls-BMW-2009-K1300GT-and-K1300S

gg


----------



## Stan 101 (11 October 2009)

Have you thought of the ZX1200 Kawasaki? My brother in law dropped over today and he was on his. It really is a mothership but a very tidy unit. Nice usable power with tonnes of room for panniers


----------



## Gordon Gekko (11 October 2009)

Hey GG,

Why would you want a Harley? Did you see the news over the weekend? Bikies being tested for drink/ dope etc. Why be harassed all the time?

Check this out.

A rare piece of Beauty.

http://www.streetfighter.ducati.com/jspstreetfighter/video.jsp

Don't forget the helmet!

G


----------

